# lactose blood test



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Had this test today. Drank 50g of lactose solution. Just wondering in non-lactose intolerant people (I think we are all LI to a degree, there is always a point where even the healthiest person may react to lactose...just from what I have heard) but anyways I am just wondering if this amount of lactose will cause side effects in anyone.I had like irritable bowel symptoms during the test but not severe. But about 2.5 hours later I had loose BM with a bit of gas then very rumbly rumbly tummy and I feel so weak all day almost like flu symptoms with nausea. I also have like hunger, even if I eat I am still hungry.Just wondering what other people's symptoms were from drinking this stuff (doesn't matter if breath or blood test because it is the same drink basically). I don't have my results yet and I probably won't till Monday.


----------

